

Safari 4 to Include Site-Specific Browsers and Fastest-Yet JS - ComputerGuru
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/06/10/safari-4-to-include-ssb-feature-and-fastest-javascript-ever

======
sant0sk1
I'm so torn between FF3 and Safari that I end up running them simultaneously.
FF3 for development (firebug ftw) and Safari for speed and OS integration.

~~~
cstejerean
I pretty much stopped using FF3 when I learned that Safari has the equivalent
of Firebug built-in (I run the nightly webkit builds, checkout nightshift)

~~~
gruseom
_Safari has the equivalent of Firebug built-in_

Does it? Specifically, does it have a REPL and debugger? I looked a while back
and didn't find any.

~~~
cstejerean
yes, it does, at least if you're running the nightly builds of webkit --
<http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18700>

go to Preferences > Advanced and check the show develop menu.

------
ComputerGuru
I don't much like the concept of "Site-Specific browsers" - that's what
desktop applications and client-server models are for. But you definitely
can't deny the appeal it has to Startup and "web 2.0" developers.

~~~
jonknee
I think it's handy for apps you use all day, such as Gmail. It shows up in the
Dock with a Gmail logo, if you quit Safari your Gmail doesn't go away, etc
etc.

